# The Next Mod



## AnaSCI (Jul 5, 2005)

Put down some names of who should be the next mod.  and a short description of why.. and do me a favor no one argues with anyones decisions on who and why.. i'll make the final decision


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 5, 2005)

Good idea.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe I'm not a total asshole after all?   
And thanks for removing the thread brother.  It got way out of hand.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 5, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not a total asshole after all?
> And thanks for removing the thread brother.  It got way out of hand.


I don't think your an asshole bro.

But you are correct, all of us (including myself) make threads that seem to go a different direction than originally intended.

Tommorrow is another day. We forget and move on.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 5, 2005)

I Dont Think Ur An Asshole Daman. Like I Said It Just Prob Came Out Different Than What You Had Planned For It To. We Still Love You Bro


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> We Still Love You Bro



your such a softy lol


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll be the first of the 5 replies to answer the question.  Pincrusher is the obvious choice to me, don't know if he wants to be a mod, but i'll just say that when i first joined here I thought he was a mod, and i've thought he should be ever since i've been here. He pretty much never has questions, just good answers and good info.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 5, 2005)

PINCRUSHER without a doubt.  He goes out of his way to help others and make sure their on the right path.  Endless amout of wisdom and info to share.  Very kind with everything he has to say and makes you feel right at home.  Plus, he's a pretty BIG dude!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 5, 2005)

im going to have to agreee totally for pin as a mod. hands down.


----------



## dump truck (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree 100%.But insn't he stepping back from the boards a bit due to family commitments.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

dump truck said:
			
		

> I agree 100%.But insn't he stepping back from the boards a bit due to family commitments.



I've noticed he hasn't been on quite as much as he used to.  But when he does pop in he does give usefull information


----------



## big o (Jul 5, 2005)

PIN.....He's a class act in my book.....


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 5, 2005)

i would like to take the time to thank everyone who recommended that i be upgraded to MOD.  it makes me feel good knowing that the good members here appreciate the work i do to help others out by sharing the wealth of knowledge just floating around in my big head  
i would be honored to accept the upgrade and will make sure i spend an adequate amount of time on here to ensure peoples questions have answers to them in a reasonable amount of time.



ok now that all the pleasentries are out of the way,  didnt someone say that mods get sent free gear from all the sources each  month as part of a test program to ensure quality


----------



## big o (Jul 5, 2005)

I did hear something about that too....especially the ones who want those really good revues...LOL


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 5, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> I Dont Think Ur An Asshole Daman. Like I Said It Just Prob Came Out Different Than What You Had Planned For It To. We Still Love You Bro



I'm tearing up over here man.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> ok now that all the pleasentries are out of the way,  didnt someone say that mods get sent free gear from all the sources each  month as part of a test program to ensure quality



test program...that's the perks provide directly from ANASCI himself


----------



## max lift (Jul 5, 2005)

great choice I think pin would make a great mod ,


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 5, 2005)

Definitely Pin.


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 6, 2005)

That was pretty decisive


----------



## Freejay (Jul 6, 2005)

Pin was the first to offer me real unbiased information and advice.  I consider him a friend and mentor, and he is a great asset to any board.


----------



## big o (Jul 6, 2005)

Kell 11 is another 1 of my choices..without bumping anyone out...I also have alot of respect for D.R he's helped me alot...


----------



## max lift (Jul 6, 2005)

where is kell?? 

I do miss trying to figure out his posts


----------



## Freejay (Jul 6, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Kell 11 is another 1 of my choices..without bumping anyone out...I also have alot of respect for D.R he's helped me alot...




I believe DR is a mod already.


----------



## tee (Jul 6, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> I believe DR is a mod already.


You are correct


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 6, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> I believe DR is a mod already.


No, I'm not a MOD, but I play one on T.V.


----------



## MdTNT (Jul 6, 2005)

Pin is an excellent Bro' to be a MOD here or anywhere, he never comes acros as rude or disrespectfull and always provides excellent advice. He would make a great addition to your tema here at Anasci......excellent choice. Md


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jul 6, 2005)

pin is definitely one of the most educated guys i have met on ANY board i have been to.  Not to mention he's very friendly and liked by all.  He's helped me a lot with many things and I feel fortunate to know him


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 6, 2005)

You guys are a bunch of brown nosers. Pincrusher would be a lowsy MOD.


















Just kidding Pin.


----------



## big o (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's a good moderator...How about archilles?..Anyone remember that beauty?


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 6, 2005)

Just as long as nobody allows Oracle to be a moderator Im cool....the board would really go to crap then...


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 6, 2005)

I support PIN as mod...definetly


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 6, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Just as long as nobody allows Oracle to be a moderator Im cool....the board would really go to crap then...



thanks for the vote of confidence brutha.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 6, 2005)

Oracle's the only one that gets votes against him.  LOL.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 6, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Oracle's the only one that gets votes against him.  LOL.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 6, 2005)

i will put in a nomination for ORACLE to be a mod  
you mine as well upgrade him as a reward for winning the post whore of the year award :laugh3:  :bigok:  :jump:  :laugh:


----------



## kell11 (Jul 6, 2005)

*How the hells everyone doing?*

Yes,pincrusher for new moderator...after all lets have some sympathy for his getting fired as a GenX mod


----------



## MdTNT (Jul 7, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Yes,pincrusher for new moderator...after all lets have some sympathy for his getting fired as a GenX mod




Kell...not a funny comment...Pin chose to step down as a MOD on genxx for personal reasons...no explenations have been given out by any one. Md


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 7, 2005)

MdTNT said:
			
		

> Kell...not a funny comment...Pin chose to step down as a MOD on genxx for personal reasons...no explenations have been given out by any one. Md



I don't think he meant anything by that bro.  That's just Kell being Kell!


----------



## MdTNT (Jul 7, 2005)

ALl is well SA....damnit, every time i see your avatar i keep expecting her tits to fall off any second LOL. Md


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 7, 2005)

MdTNT said:
			
		

> ALl is well SA....damnit, every time i see your avatar i keep expecting her tits to fall off any second LOL. Md



lol


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 7, 2005)

Damn I Couldve Sworn I Banned Kell A Few Months Back


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 7, 2005)

Good 2 Finally see you back Kell


----------



## big o (Jul 7, 2005)

No one mentioned Oracle....He's been here for along time......Kell & Oracle would be another couple of mods...


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Web connection has been down for a few days.  Pinc - definitely.  Our current mods are not hairy enough.  j/k


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 7, 2005)

whats funny is alot of these guys i had given advice too, and some know just as much or more than me. damn hippies.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually I Voted For Creed About 6 Months Ago But No One Listens To Me


----------



## Parker123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh shit not another Mod........I haved to walk on eggshells enough as it is so I don't get BANNED.  Pin would be a good choice hands down.  You would never Ban me would ya Pin ?


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 7, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> Oh shit not another Mod........I haved to walk on eggshells enough as it is so I don't get BANNED.  Pin would be a good choice hands down.  You would never Ban me would ya Pin ?


consider it my first bit of business as soon as i get the upgrade  LOL  

texascreed would also make a great mod and he has been around here for quite awhile now and has made tons of contributions.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 9, 2005)

good call., lol


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 9, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> good call., lol



He can make great relationship advice too


----------



## Zaven (Jul 9, 2005)

Kell11, Oracle, and Pin all have my vote.............they've all helped me in one way or another...


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 15, 2005)

ok so just how observant have all you members been here in the last few days, and noticed that i was upgraded to mod  
this is going to be alot of fun being a mod here seeing how everyone gets along for the most part.


----------



## kell11 (Jul 15, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> ok so just how observant have all you members been here in the last few days, and noticed that i was upgraded to mod
> this is going to be alot of fun being a mod here seeing how everyone gets along for the most part.


PIN, You shouldve held the throne a long time ago!


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 15, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> PIN, You shouldve held the throne a long time ago!


i dont look at it as a throne but moreso as a way to better help the newbies.  they tend to look up to and respect mods and vets and it allows me to give good advice to newbies in a way that they will be more willing to listen and do what is suggested.


----------



## kell11 (Jul 15, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> I don't think he meant anything by that bro.  That's just Kell being Kell!


*Damn, Thank you STEEL*...nobody gets me...think my replies are hazy but being worldly wise I realize that everone else is crazy


----------



## kell11 (Jul 15, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i dont look at it as a throne but moreso as a way to better help the newbies.  they tend to look up to and respect mods and vets and it allows me to give good advice to newbies in a way that they will be more willing to listen and do what is suggested.


you professional.Yes sir,of course...


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 15, 2005)

All hail the new mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kell11 (Jul 15, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> All hail the new mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oracle you were at 2000 posts seems like just a couple three weeks ago...
...Now,3000.You are a Gonzo superwhore post phenom.Congratz.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 15, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Oracle you were at 2000 posts seems like just a couple three weeks ago...
> ...Now,3000.You are a Gonzo superwhore post phenom.Congratz.



a "gonzo superwhore"? lol


----------

